# scared of blow dryer



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

Trudy just turned 1. We've worked with her a lot to get her comfortable with things that make loud noises (the vacuum, blender, hair dryer, etc). She has improved a lot with positive reinforcement training; with the hair dryer, she will now be in the bathroom with me while I blow dry my own hair without barking. She's a bit wary of it, but will at least be there with me, mostly calm.

We've tried to get her used to it after we bathe her, but she is often just too overstimulated. We've mostly had to rely on towel- and air-drying, which obviously isn't ideal. Today, we were able to get her to the point of having the air put on her (lowest heat and blow settings), so long as it was behind her shoulders. We did this in two sittings for about 5 minutes each.

We've taken her to the groomer (just at PetCo) twice. The first time at about 5 months and the second time at about 10 months. She was ok for the bath each time, but they couldn't dry her. I guess they use those industrial blowers (you would have to, because using a blowdryer is practically useless, as I learned today!), and she was terrified. The second time she was so scared she pooped all over herself, and they had to re-bathe her.

Do you all have any suggestions that might help us get her used to that heavy-duty blower? Anything I should specifically be asking the groomer to do or not do? I was thinking it would be nice if they could do everything else before the bath so at least we can get that stuff done. We've never yet had to have her fur trimmed up, but she's getting to the point where I think she could use it around her back leg and tail feathers.

More information that might be helpful: she gets SUPER hyper after having been in the water. Super-intense zoomies. Don't know if not being able to get that out of her system after a bath at a groomer impacts things at all. Also, she's not yet spayed (going through her first season now; depending on how this goes, we'll either wait one more cycle or spay her soon.)

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I wouldn't force it with the blowdryer. If she pooped on herself, she's absolutely petrified. And perhaps Petco is too commercial for her and you would have better luck at a smaller operation. 

My one guy cannot stand the blow dryer so I bought a special bathrobe on amazon that soaks up a lot of the water. We go swimming once a week. When we get home I towel dry him even more and then when he's calmed down I try low setting/cooler heat with high value treats. But I don't do it for extended periods of time and let him mostly air dry.


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

jennretz said:


> I wouldn't force it with the blowdryer. If she pooped on herself, she's absolutely petrified. And perhaps Petco is too commercial for her and you would have better luck at a smaller operation.
> 
> My one guy cannot stand the blow dryer so I bought a special bathrobe on amazon that soaks up a lot of the water. We go swimming once a week. When we get home I towel dry him even more and then when he's calmed down I try low setting/cooler heat with high value treats. But I don't do it for extended periods of time and let him mostly air dry.


Thanks for this. any chance you can share the link for that bathrobe on amazon?

Have you had any trouble with hotspots? Trudy is my first golden (first dog, even!), and I've read here that they can be particularly prone to hotspots, so drying them quickly can be important. I haven't noticed any issues with her, but I also don't want to test my luck.

Are groomers typically willing to do a trim without the bath/blowdry, too? I'm ok with bathing her (or even taking her to a groomer to do it, without drying), but don't really feel comfortable with some of the other grooming. A nail trim every once in a while (so I can see how low is good) and a hair trim around the ears, feet, and leg/tail feathers would be really helpful.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sarah J said:


> Thanks for this. any chance you can share the link for that bathrobe on amazon?
> 
> Have you had any trouble with hotspots? Trudy is my first golden (first dog, even!), and I've read here that they can be particularly prone to hotspots, so drying them quickly can be important. I haven't noticed any issues with her, but I also don't want to test my luck.
> 
> Are groomers typically willing to do a trim without the bath/blowdry, too? I'm ok with bathing her (or even taking her to a groomer to do it, without drying), but don't really feel comfortable with some of the other grooming. A nail trim every once in a while (so I can see how low is good) and a hair trim around the ears, feet, and leg/tail feathers would be really helpful.


Sure thing. It seems to be doing a pretty good job.

UHeng Pet Dog Cat Bathrobe 400gsm Microfiber Quickly Absorbing Water Bath Towel

Duke is prone to hot spots and when he gets groomed they do dry him; I just don't dry him when he swims. I can see how I wasn't clear about that. I've had him on Apoquel so he hasn't had a hot spot in a couple of years. The groomer has told me he absolutely hates it; starts shaking. And he's my confident guy! I have it done at daycare. I have a high power dog blow dryer, but I don't use it on him. You can also get super absorbent towels to dry Trudy. If it's too traumatic for her right now, perhaps a dry shampoo? Until you can desensitize her? Not sure, because I haven't tried that.


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

My dog hates it too. I put my thumb just over her ear hole to block the noise and she’s fine then.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Since going to the actual groomer is a periodic thing, it's hard to get them used to the hand dryer. You could ask them to use a cage dryer ONLY if it is NO heat. Heated cage dryers are too dangerous, they get too hot under those and can get sick. There are cases of dogs dying in heated cage drying.

Please be very cautious about how much trimming you ask the groomer to do. Goldens don't need their furnishings trimmed, the hips and tail feathers should be left long. They should be brushed out but not cut. Ears and feet trimmed is good, but if you ask a groomer to trim hips and tail you will most like end up with no feathers because groomers tend to cut off a lot when you ask for that. Typically you don't want to cut a dirty coat, so the trimming should be done after the bath. 

Is there a reason you think her hips and tail need to be cut?


----------

